# Fleshing machines? Thoughts?



## El Gato Loco

I have been looking at these and they sure seem to make the job easier, but do they? Maybe I am just not a fan of conventional fleshing, or maybe I am just not good at it. Either way, I have been looking at these machines and have been wondering if they are a viable option?

From the looks of them, they seem easier but I am betting a good fur handler could flesh a hide a lot faster with a fleshing knife.

Anyone ever used one? Thoughts?


----------



## On a call

Yep....I looked into them too because I did not know how to scrape or flesh very well. You need a good knife and a good board. Practice on raccoon or what not first. Take your time and slow down on the hard areas neck and head area.

Afterwhile it gets easier....I have a Sheffield.

those machines are not cheep either....


----------



## Furtaker

Can you show a picture of your Machine? I would like to make me one.


----------



## On a call

Hey fur....just google fleshing machine. I think they will pop up. It sort of looks like a mini meat slicer mounted on a dremmel tool


----------



## Furtaker

Good idea! I'll check it out! Thanks oac!


----------



## catcapper

Fleshing machines are used for thinning hides. You guys would be better off learn'in to use a board & knife---it really doesn't take that long.

You can also use a soft wire brush wheel on an ajustable speed bench grinder and run it SLOW. I have a soft wire wheel I use some times in a cordless drill when I get a hide that someone has done a real crappy skinn'in job on and theres lots of meat on the pelt. Slide an 8" pvc pipe up inside a coyote hide (4" for fox) to hold it steady, and run the drill down the critter to remove the meat and membrain.

No high rpm's for flesh'in with a wire wheel---It can make quite a mess if you run it too fast or someone could get smacked in the back of the head.lol.


----------



## showmeyote

Chris, if your wanting a mini flesher(operates off air) I would offer to trade something for it! I never use it anymore, dont have the time.


----------



## GritGuy

I've used them before and for large hides they are great, but for smaller stuff like dogs and raccoons, cats and badgers your better off just doing them with a knife, like mentioned, you'll be much quicker and won't have any holes.

I got quite proficient using mine over the years I had it, was a Van ***** wheel. But the first few raccoons I did on it made me wonder why I even bought it.

After I stopped on the small animals and just used it on deer and elk, moose for thinning it was a great time saver.

I doubt most people would be patient enough for the learning curve on using them plus getting back the funds thru the use takes a while if your learning curve is slow.


----------

